# Worth of Powermatic 3520A



## Captbecky (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey everyone, I want to sell my Powermatic Lathe (3520A) and about a $1,000 worth of accessories. I can't find anyplace on the web which is helpful in determining a price. I don't want to gouge anyone but i also don't want to give it away. I told the local wood turning club I would make them a great deal. I just don't want to hurt them either. Any ideas? The lathe was used lightly for about two years and is in good condition. thanks.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Please tell me you are in michigan... (not that I have money for it though)

Seriously though I saw an 3520A on Craiglist a while back for $2000, and it had a few accessories with it too. I would think $2000-$2500 for the package would get you a buyer


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I think the $2000-$2500 price would be a good one. I paid $2000 for mine about 7 or 8 years ago and the price was going up to $2400 the next month. A new 3520B sells for about $3500.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Here is a comparable.... although it does look a little beat up.... call it well used. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...53844&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## Donoriggs (Sep 29, 2012)

*Need an 18" bed extention*

Do you have a bed extention?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Donoriggs said:


> Do you have a bed extention?


Uh ... you're asking a question on a thread that dates from August 2010, of a person who made a single post and hasn't been back since. You probably won't get an answer


----------

